
Arguments Against the DMCA Section 1201 Lawsuit by the EFF - 6stringmerc
https://medium.com/@6StringMerc/arguments-against-the-dmca-section-1201-lawsuit-by-the-eff-b8d760de3fdf#.v29o749x3
======
6stringmerc
After getting dog-piled yesterday hashing out some thoughts, I was able to
sleep on the subject and get some direction and clarity.

I understand this is not a sympathetic audience. Sometimes though, it helps to
point out shared implications. Cheering for the demise of DRM has serious
Software Industry concerns, none of which are mentioned or addressed in the
lawsuit.

------
rayiner
Enjoyed reading the content creator's perspective on this.

